# Good ol' times?



## Walter

The "Currently active users" just showed:

Walter, Ancalagon, Gothmog, greypilgrim, Inderjit S, Nenya Evenstar

Someone call Chymaera, Grond, Maedhros, RW and Turgon to logon...


----------



## Ancalagon

Indeed, now let's all have an arguement, fall out, stamp our feet and sulk off into the night


----------



## Elbereth

Ancalagon said:


> Indeed, now let's all have an arguement, fall out, stamp our feet and sulk off into the night



Yes indeed Ancalagon...then it would certainly be like ol'times.


----------



## Arvedui

We shouldn't forget Cian, Éonwë, Greenwood, Variag of Khand or Yay either...


----------



## Inderjit S

We shouldn't forget Nom, jallan or Tar-Elenion either


----------



## joxy

Talimon? ?


----------



## Beorn

_Mike B?_


I think we really are on our way back to the good ol' times. Most of the movie crowd is gone (probably to a Star Wars place). When I'm not working overtime at work, I can actually go on to TTF and read Tolkien related threads, not deal with problems.

- Mike


----------



## Walter

Beorn said:


> _Mike B?_


Aaaah, yes, I think I remember a group of nice, interested and well read teenagers, who back then in 2001 made this forum a cozy and friendly place, I think I do remember names like Talierin, Pontifex, etc., etc.

Wasn't MikeB one of those? I wonder what happened to the lad....


----------



## Beorn

I believe this puts it best:



> Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
> And never brought to mind?
> Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
> And days of auld lang syne?
> And days of auld lang syne, my dear,
> And days of auld lang syne.
> Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
> And days of auld lang syne?
> 
> We twa hae run aboot the braes
> And pu'd the gowans fine.
> We've wandered mony a weary foot,
> Sin' auld lang syne.
> Sin' auld lang syne, my dear,
> Sin' auld lang syne,
> We've wandered mony a weary foot,
> Sin' auld ang syne.
> We twa hae sported i' the burn,
> From morning sun till dine,
> But seas between us braid hae roared
> Sin' auld lang syne.
> Sin' auld lang syne, my dear,
> Sin' auld lang syne.
> But seas between us braid hae roared
> Sin' auld lang syne.
> 
> And ther's a hand, my trusty friend,
> And gie's a hand o' thine;
> We'll tak' a cup o' kindness yet,
> For auld lang syne.
> For auld lang syne, my dear,
> For auld lang syne,
> We'll tak' a cup o' kindness yet,
> For auld lang syne.


----------



## Talierin

I'm still here!

I miss Grond!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Beorn said:


> I believe this puts it best:



I believe that's the first time in my life I've ever seen the complete verses to Auld Lang Syne. Who wrote it?

Barley


----------



## Arvedui

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I believe that's the first time in my life I've ever seen the complete verses to Auld Lang Syne. Who wrote it?
> 
> Barley


Looks like Beorn to me, unless someone misused his account...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arvedui said:


> Looks like Beorn to me, unless someone misused his account...



Grooooooooaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn! 

Ne'er ya mind, laddie! Oy fouind wha' ah want rrrright hee'errrr! 'Tis even longerrrr than Beorn poooot it! (Scottish brogue is hard to write phonetically)

Barley


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Beorn said:


> _Mike B?_



......who?


----------



## Halasían

I remember joining here when Tolkienonline crashed in Dec 2001 under the weight of the Movie n00bs, and I have to say I miss ReadWryt.


----------



## Celebthôl

Ol'gaffer said:


> ......who?



Beorns old forum name I believe. The cheeky scamp!

Love the Scottishness B.B.  Read it fine!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Walter said:


> The "Currently active users" just showed:
> 
> Walter, Ancalagon, Gothmog, greypilgrim, Inderjit S, Nenya Evenstar
> 
> Someone call Chymaera, Grond, Maedhros, RW and Turgon to logon...



You forget: many of us are browserly configured to remain _invisible_ while traversing the byzantine corridors of TTF — _mwaaaaaaaa ha ha haaa!_

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Celebthôl said:


> Love the Scottishness B.B.  Read it fine!



Ah, you must know the Scottish brogue! I can't imagine anyone who doesn't having the slightest idea of what I was driving at...

Barley


----------



## Celebthôl

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Ah, you must know the Scottish brogue! I can't imagine anyone who doesn't having the slightest idea of what I was driving at...
> 
> Barley



I've got the Scottish blood in my veins, and pround of it!  plus I can do a mean Scottish accent, I used it when i read what you wrote, to test it  and it works very well!


----------



## Maeglin

What a coincidence, I just read that poem in class the other day, one of the few times the teacher didn't put me to sleep with his monotone voice and boring material. 
Anywho, getting back on topic.....
Wonks, Elgee, Snaga, Anamatar, and others I can't remember names of would round out the group of the "good old times."


----------



## Maedhros

I think that this verse applies perfeclty to what happened to the good ole days:

From _The Book of Lost Tales: You & Meand the Cottage of Lost Play_


> You and me — we know that land
> And often have been there
> In the long old days, old nursery days,
> A dark child and a fair.
> Was it down the paths of firelight dreams
> In winter cold and white,
> Or in the blue-spun twilit hours
> Of little early tucked-up beds
> In drowsy summer night,
> That You and I got lost in Sleep
> And met each other there —
> Your dark hair on your white nightgown,
> And mine was tangled fair?
> 
> We wandered shyly hand in hand,
> Or rollicked in the fairy sand
> And gathered pearls and shells in pails,
> While all about the nightingales
> Were singing in the trees.
> We dug for silver with our spades
> By little inland sparkling seas,
> Then ran ashore through sleepy glades
> And down a warm and winding lane
> We never never found again
> Between high whispering trees.
> 
> The air was neither night or day,
> But faintly dark with softest light,
> When first there glimmered into sight
> The Cottage of Lost Play.
> 'Twas builded very very old
> White, and thatched with straws of gold,
> And pierced with peeping lattices
> That looked toward the sea;
> ..........
> 
> *But why it was there came a time
> When we could take the road no more,
> Though long we looked, and high would climb,
> Or gaze from many a seaward shore
> To find the path between sea and sky
> To those old gardens of delight;
> And how it goes now in that land,
> If there the house and gardens stand,
> Still filled with children clad in white —
> We know not, You and I.
> 
> And why it was Tomorrow came
> And with his grey hand led us back;
> And why we never found the same
> Old cottage, or the magic track
> That leads between a silver sea
> And those old shores and gardens fair
> Where all things are, that ever were —
> We know not, You and Me.*


----------



## Gil-Galad

How many times have I asked myself..."What happened with the good old TTF?"

Many things have changed and that was inevitable.I remember the time when I was still new here and I could learn a lot from Grond,Ancalagon,Turgon,Maedhros,Eriol ,the time when Ithrynluin taught me how to chat with him and Nom ,I have asked myself so many times"Where are my friends?" Lhunithiliel,Finduilas,Melian,Gate7ole,Anamatar.
And do you remember the time of The Guilds?in the very beginning?Jee,it was great!!!and the debate tournament??

Most of those things are gone and there are different reasons for that.I myself do not have time to write that often in TTF.With all my exams and projects,and real-life things I just can't find a time to be active here.On the other side I still come back here everyday and read the things that are posted .I suppose most of the people who were in the past "the heart" of this place have the same reason for not being active.Reall-life can be so cruel   

Well,TTF is still going pretty well,and there are many new guys who are also great .And sure,by the way that soon or late some of those who are now "missing" will come back(I am so eager to have some vacation and to be able to do nothng but being here).....nobody can escape from his passion for Tolkien and TTF .


----------



## Walter

Maedhros said:


> We know not, You and Me.
Click to expand...

Aye, Rica...



> Now the old winds are wild about the house,
> and the old ghosts cry to me from the air
> Of a far isle set in the western sea,
> And of the evening sunlight lingering there.
> Ah! I am bound here, bound and fettered,
> The dark house crumbles, and the woods decay,
> I was too fain of life, that bound me here;
> _Away, old long-loved ghosts, away, away!_





> Houses were shuttered, wind round them muttered,
> roads were empty. I sat by a door,
> and where drizzling rain poured down a drain
> I cast away all that I bore:
> in my clutching hand some grains of sand,
> and a sea-shell silent and dead.
> Never will my ear that bell hear,
> never my feet that shore tread
> Never again, as in sad lane,
> in blind alley and in long street
> ragged I walk. To myself I talk;
> for still they speak not, men that I meet.


----------



## Arvedui

I guess that we can compare the "Good Old Days" with Beleriand after the War of Wrath, and the members are the Elves:
- Some have gone to Mandos.
- Some have returned to Tol Eressëa or Valinor
- Some remain, but their thought are more bent to the past than to the future.

And still the whole of "Middle-earth" is here to be explored.


----------



## Aulë

Gil-Galad said:


> and the debate tournament??


Yes..._that_...thing... *shudder*


----------



## Inderjit S

> Yeah yeah complain about TTF being dead, why stop? You been at it for nearly two years.
> 
> If all the countless threads myself and others have started in The Sill forum, (your favourite forum Maedhros) and elsewhere, and all the discussions that have taken place, were not good enough for you then why don't you start some worthy discussions?
> 
> What do you want us active book posters to do? Work harder because you insult the contributions we have made, so that you can say "hey TTF is once again alive, no thanks to my own contributions of course".
> 
> You know what I think? You're not upset about TTF having been dead for so long, your upset that you yourself are not an acitive and appreciated part of it.
> 
> You don't do anything except sit back and whine, oh and lord yourselves around shaking hands with the people who kick compliments back to you and/or study JRRT in the most depth... they are to be revered and called worthy if they know their Tolkien, regardless of how nasty their forum personality is! Right?!
> 
> This reminds of the time HLG was laid into for making off topic posts, when in fact she has probably started more interesting and active LotR discussions than anyone else on this forum. But she doesn't know the Sil well or doen't study HoME so to heck with her and everyone like her, right?!


 Fixed the quote tag. -MB

Silence woman! Let us men indulge in our nostalgia-it keeps us awake at night and allows us to rumble on bitterly about stuff. Tis' my new hobby.


----------



## Snaga

You all have permission to forget me. I often try to forget people from TTF. But somehow, the harder I try, the less successful I am.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Today will be the "good old days" starting tomorrow...

Barley


----------



## Inderjit S

"Today will be the "good old days" starting tomorrow..."

Dammit-I wish it was yesterday-those were the days! And in 24 hours I will wish it was today-these are the good old days. Or should it be new days?

Also Barli is it true you get more nostalgic when you get old (no offence! I'm sure you are in the rigour of health!) because at this rate I will be morbidly nostalgic.


----------



## joxy

BB:
I'm not sure whether you were serious, in the good old days, in asking who wrote the poem "Days of old, long since"; but it was R Burns.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Inderjit S said:


> "Today will be the "good old days" starting tomorrow..."
> 
> Dammit-I wish it was yesterday-those were the days! And in 24 hours I will wish it was today-these are the good old days. Or should it be new days?
> 
> Also Barli is it true you get more nostalgic when you get old (no offence! I'm sure you are in the rigour of health!) because at this rate I will be morbidly nostalgic.



Somewhere there's an old quote that says that in _every_ generation the elders wish for times gone by. The problem is one of selective memory: things are always both generally crappy and good simultaneously, but as the days recede we tend to remember the good and screen out the bad (unless of course times were particularly egregious). And no offense taken: it'll happen to you soon enough! 

(And Joxy, I don't remember asking about the poem authored by Burns  , but thanks anyway!)

Barley


----------



## Inderjit S

"And no offense taken: it'll happen to you soon enough!" 

Indeed. And surprisingly I am kind of looking forward to it-to my retirement and a life of contemplation and to study, study properly that is, and learn as I grow old-it would of course be a privelege to be as wise as you when I am 68. (ahh!) That being said, I do disagree with some of your political views....(On a side note my page does not display smilies for some reason.)


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Inderjit S said:


> "And no offense taken: it'll happen to you soon enough!"
> 
> Indeed. And surprisingly I am kind of looking forward to it-to my retirement and a life of contemplation and to study, study properly that is, and learn as I grow old-it would of course be a privelege to be as wise as you when I am 68.



Good Lord! Unfortunately many years _per se_ do not confer wisdom ("there's no fool like an old fool")!



> I do disagree with some of your political views...



Don't worry about it, I _guarantee_ you that in 10 years your views will not be the same as they are now! 

Barley


----------



## Bethelarien

> Originally Posted by Gil-Galad
> and the debate tournament??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...that...thing... *shudder*
Click to expand...

Oh, come on, Aule, the debate tournament was a blast!

Ok, maybe it wasn't fun for _you_, but I had fun. Mostly.

*sigh* I may not have been around for incredibly long, but hey, I've been here a while. And I do miss the guilds. I love being in charge.


----------



## Aulë

That Tournament took up a _lot _of my time.
The people on this forum aren't very easy to organise .


----------



## Gil-Galad

You are right Aule,it took some more time,and there were several problems,if not scandals....but as a whole it was something really great.Some of the debatese were unique and I still have them on my computer.
It was great to read Eriol,Lhun,Nom,Gothmog,Arvedui,gate7ole,baragund's posts.
The fact that we managed to finish it and so many people participated in it is enough to say that it was one of TTF's most successful events.
It was the time of the Guilds and the time when some people were still around......
And this thing wouldn't have happened without you guys(those who organized it and those who participated in it)


----------



## Arvedui

Gil-Galad said:


> The fact that we managed to finish it and so many people participated in it is enough to say that it was one of TTF's most successful events.


Agree, agree! A thousand thanks to the Great Aussie.  
It is a comfort to realize that there is _some_ good that comes from "down under."

Oh, and thanks for your flattering remarks, BTW.


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well King,your debates with Lhun are still classic!!!
As well as the scandals between some people  ....


----------



## Aulë

Arvedui said:


> Agree, agree! A thousand thanks to the Great Aussie.
> It is a comfort to realize that there is _some_ good that comes from "down under.""


Thanks, though you're just saying that because you old fogies managed to sneak under the radar and win the Tournament (blast those infernal judges that don't take bribes... )! Just count yourself lucky that I wasn't around during that last round! 

And what possibly could have come from Australia that is _bad_???? 



Gil-Galad said:


> As well as the scandals between some people  ....


Ahhhh....Round Two: Periaur vs. Tolkienologists.... *sigh*


----------



## Inderjit S

"And what possibly could have come from Australia that is bad???? "

Not Neighbours-it is the greatest soap ever. 

And the debate tournament was indeed fun-I laugh to see a younger more...aggressive (and arrogant, though not necessarily intelligent) me arguing with Ancalgaon and whoever. Wish we could have one again.


----------



## baragund

Aulë said:


> And what possibly could have come from Australia that is _bad_????



Ooooooh...

Wait until you have children, and they get introduced to _The Wiggles_  .

For the uninitiated, The Wiggles are an Australian quartet who appeal to the 4-and-under crowd. They are almost as irritating at the Teletubbies, but not so bizarre. They sing (pretty well) and dance (quite poorly) and pretend to play their instruments. 

Actually, they're pretty funny. I actually found myself chuckling at their antics when I used to watch their videos with my youngest. And their lessons on everything from nutrition to hygiene to good manners are well done. It's just maddening when you get one of their tunes in your head and...you...just... can't...get...it...out!!

*wanders off humming tunelessly over and over_"...fruit salad / yummy yummy, fruit salad / yummy yummy..."_


----------



## Gil-Galad

Aulë said:


> Ahhhh....Round Two: Periaur vs. Tolkienologists.... *sigh*



It wasn't only this one   

hhm you have pretty bad football team in Australia,still hasn't gone to World Championship


----------



## Aulë

Now, I would like to refer you to the FIFA Confederations Cup... 
Now...who's in there....
Brazil, Greece, Japan, Mexico, Argentina, Tunisia, Germany, and......Australia!  Go us!
And trust me, we'll be in the World Cup finals in 2006; all we have to do is beat the Solomon Islands and some pitiful South American team. 

And baragund: "It's Dorothy the Dinosaur..." or perhaps "Hot potato, hot potato..."


----------



## Gil-Galad

You are there because of the fact that you are the best team from Australia and the Pasific islands region .
That is not enough..the world championship is the only real measure Last times you did not manage to beat the pirful Iranian team('97) and one South American(2001) ....we will see whether you would go to Deutschland 2006 or not .


----------



## Aulë

We lost to the Iranians because of one lapse in concentration in defence, and any team woudl struggle against Uruguay _in_ Uruguay, be it Australia or Germany. We have struggled over the last few years because our international players have been unavailable during key games, but that seems to have been rectified recently, so we shall be seeing Kewell and Viduka in the Aussie team more often. And need I remind you that recently Australia has racked up wins against England (lol) and France, and promising draws against Ireland and Sweden.


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well,only a draw?with France  hehe.....we play against Sweden next month,they are in our Qualification group.


----------



## Ancalagon

Hmmm 'Good Ol Times' are rather good are they not, though 'New Ol Times' are just as good Seeing Greenwood back on the boards was a welcome surprise for me as he had wandered far and wide for so long, bereft of this fine place. That is of course not to forget all the stalwarts who continue to keep this board an intriguing read for those of us who simply peruse threads regularly in the wings. Keep it up ladies and gents


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> Thanks, though you're just saying that because you old fogies managed to sneak under the radar and win the Tournament (blast those infernal judges that don't take bribes... )! Just count yourself lucky that I wasn't around during that last round!
> 
> And what possibly could have come from Australia that is _bad_????
> 
> Ahhhh....Round Two: Periaur vs. Tolkienologists.... *sigh*


I see that you still haven't gotten over the final result. To be honest, I don't think about it that much any longer. Only when I stumble across you...  

And just for the record: I wasn't thinking about Australia. I consider New Zeeland to be "down under" as well, and then especially one particular film-maker...
Wait a minute: Kylie Minogue is Australian, isn't she? And she ain't much of a singer!
(But then again, who cares about that...  )

And how great it is to see young Ancalagon again. Long time, no see, my friend.


----------



## GuardianRanger

Aulë said:


> And baragund: "It's Dorothy the Dinosaur..." or perhaps "Hot potato, hot potato..."



NOT


ANOTHER


WIGGLES


SONG!


(JUST....CAN'T....TAKE....IT......)

(And I know what you're talking about. I guess it could be worse...it could be Barney.)


----------



## Jesse

I am still here.....


----------



## Maggot

Sorry to but in guys but what exactly are you going on about I only joined this January this year and I have no idea of the good ol' days.


----------



## Maedhros

These are the good ole days:
From the _Book of Lost Tales I: Kortirion among the Trees_


> O fading town upon an inland hill,
> Old shadows linger in thine ancient gate,
> Thy robe is grey, thine old heart now is still;
> Thy towers silent in the mist await
> Their crumbling end, while through the storeyed elms
> The Gliding Water leaves these inland realms,
> And slips between long meadows to the Sea,
> Still bearing downward over murmurous falls
> One day and then another to the Sea;
> And slowly thither many years have gone,
> Since first the Elves here built Kortirion.
> 
> O climbing town upon thy windy hill
> With winding streets, and alleys shady-walled
> Where now untamed the peacocks pace in drill
> Majestic, sapphirine, and emerald;
> Amid the girdle of this sleeping land,
> Where silver falls the rain and gleaming stand
> The whispering host of old deep-rooted trees
> That cast long shadows in many a bygone noon,
> And murmured many centuries in the breeze;
> Thou art the city of the Land of Elms,
> Alalminórë in the Faery Realms.


Just beautiful.


----------



## Arvedui

The best he ever wrote, in my opinion.


----------



## Eledhwen

It's one of my favourites too.

There are two things I'm glad Tolkien didn't live to see: The annihilation of the UK Elm population through Dutch Elm disease, and the destruction of ancient trees in Oxford City Centre, following the death of a child when a tree fell. In our litigation culture, the tree surgeons (probably lowest quote tendered contractors) hewed down many sound trees of several hundred years growth.

I only just noticed this thread, and I can't remember, off hand, how long I've been pounding these particular boards  There seem to be far fewer quarrels than there used to be. One thing I do miss is Yaygollum's unique take on Tolkien issues.


----------



## Arvedui

Eledhwen said:


> One thing I do miss is Yaygollum's unique take on Tolkien issues.


Who doesn't?
I hope that he returns one day.


----------



## Thorin

HEY!! You can't forget this dwarf!! just because I haven't been around for the last couple of months, doesn't mean that I'm dead! Whatsa matta wit you people??

I remember the Elder Days quite well. I believe I am still one of the few Eldar (5 of us?) left from when this board started in its current capacity.

Ah, yes. I do miss the Old Days

Lantarion, MikeB (morphed into Beorn), Anacalagon, ReadWryt, Talierien, 

whatever happened to Greymantle? He, ReadWryt and myself took up the NPW cause against such ancient foes as:

Harad, markrob and Foe-Hammer (and later Talimon)

The good old days.


----------



## Bethelarien

> Thanks, though you're just saying that because you old fogies managed to sneak under the radar and win the Tournament (blast those infernal judges that don't take bribes... )! Just count yourself lucky that I wasn't around during that last round!
> 
> And what possibly could have come from Australia that is bad????
> 
> Ahhhh....Round Two: Periaur vs. Tolkienologists.... *sigh*


*chuckles* Me, all by my lonesome debating. THAT was tough. But hm....the last round I was in, where I changed judges' minds all by myself. Wow, I'm good.

Maggot--we're just old people remembering. Just smile and nod, indulge us for a bit.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Bethelarien said:


> ...we're just old people remembering. Just smile and nod, indulge us for a bit.



Good God, this said at *18...* what will she say when she's _my_ age?

Barley


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Indeed Gil-Galad, you are playin Sweden soon. To be frank, your chances are low, without both the Petrovs' and Bozjinov (who by the way is a far better player than Rooney, and younger too) you're going to have serious trouble. Last time in Euro 04, Swe won by 5-0 but I have to admit it could have taken a different turn if you had had the first goal. However, even without Larsson Sweden is a better team than Bulgaria and young Markus Rosenberg could give the all too insecure Bulgarian backs a surprise. Quick, smart, good technique and a good scorer as well.

To return to the subject at hand, I do miss myself a bit. And interesting to see that this froum is till being proclaimed dead. Bah, did that more than a year ago. Though bastard this one. I hope I'll be staying a while though, dunno. Maybe not more than tonight. 

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Gil-Galad

Húrin Thalion said:


> Indeed Gil-Galad, you are playin Sweden soon. To be frank, your chances are low, without both the Petrovs' and Bozjinov (who by the way is a far better player than Rooney, and younger too) you're going to have serious trouble. Last time in Euro 04, Swe won by 5-0 but I have to admit it could have taken a different turn if you had had the first goal. However, even without Larsson Sweden is a better team than Bulgaria and young Markus Rosenberg could give the all too insecure Bulgarian backs a surprise. Quick, smart, good technique and a good scorer as well.
> 
> To return to the subject at hand, I do miss myself a bit. And interesting to see that this froum is till being proclaimed dead. Bah, did that more than a year ago. Though bastard this one. I hope I'll be staying a while though, dunno. Maybe not more than tonight.
> 
> Húrin Thalion



Who knows???With Stoichkov as a coach we do not have a defeat yet ,what is more,it is impossible for anyone to guess which players is Stoichkov going to use in his matches ,with Berbatov who scores statistically 0.83 goals every match and Manchev-second top scorer of Levante,I think nothing could be predicted .Don't forget that Sweden has some problems in its defensive line these days....and concerning our back...we are again with some quite experienced guys playing in England,who refused to play under our old coach's scheme. .
I am going there for the match so we will see.....  

Back on the topic:
Maggot,TTF has a great history,members and events,which unfortunately you missed. But do not worry,you are here now so you still have the chance to read some great works,posts and threads,if you take your time and look in the old threads,archives and libraries .


----------



## Arvedui

Why all this whining about the "Good Old Days"? 
Haven't anyone noticed the steady stream of bright new members signing on regularily?

In my opinion, during the time I have been aboard TTF, things have never been better!
OK, maybe a lot of the topics have been discussed in and out to the edge of exhaustion, but a lot of the threads are restarted by people that have a fresh new view on matters.



Oh, and Húrin Talion & Gil-Galad: both your teams are quite good. I hope that someday I will experience the same success for our team as you have.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Arvedui said:


> Why all this whining about the "Good Old Days"?
> Haven't anyone noticed the steady stream of bright new members signing on regularily?
> 
> In my opinion, during the time I have been aboard TTF, things have never been better!
> OK, maybe a lot of the topics have been discussed in and out to the edge of exhaustion, but a lot of the threads are restarted by people that have a fresh new view on matters.




   

This place could've become *much* more than just a MB! 
Alas!


----------



## Ithrynluin

It also could have been much less than the wonderful, closely-knit community it is today.

Contrary to the popular proverb, one rotten apple has never managed to inflict any significant amount of damage here. This site of ours has clearly stood the test of time.

Cheers, friends.


----------



## Aulë

Ithrynluin said:


> Contrary to the popular proverb, one rotten apple has never managed to inflict any significant amount of damage here.


Except me!  Those evil Mods have still yet to get rid of me yet! Mwhahaha.

*posts some pictures of kangaroos about the forum while Tally isn't looking  *


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Ithrynluin said:


> It also could have been much less than the wonderful, closely-knit community it is today.
> 
> Contrary to the popular proverb, one rotten apple has never managed to inflict any significant amount of damage here. This site of ours has clearly stood the test of time.
> 
> Cheers, friends.



Ah! Blessed innocence! ... or is it just the blindness of self-satisfaction?!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Watch out! Excessive eye rolling may be hazardous to one`s health.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Ithrynluin said:


> Watch out! Excessive eye rolling may be hazardous to one`s health.


Bah! I'm a wraith. What could eyes-rollin' do to me!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> ...This site of ours has clearly stood the test of time.



And of its members! 

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen

Ithrynluin said:


> Watch out! Excessive eye rolling may be hazardous to one`s health.


Oo look! A scrap in the *Good ol' times?* thread!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Lhunithiliel said:


> This place could've become *much* more than just a MB!
> Alas!


As someone not too knowledgeable about internet communities and what they are/become etc., I am interested in knowing what you mean. What "much more" could the site have (or still) become? It would seem that there are places in which we "chat" - as here - but there are also places where matters of considerable depth are discussed and debated. However, as I am able - quite correctly - to plead ignorance of such matters, I am indeed interested in knowing what the good Lhun thinks cudda/shudda happened!


----------



## Walter

Eledhwen said:


> I only just noticed this thread, and I can't remember, off hand, how long I've been pounding these particular boards  There seem to be far fewer quarrels than there used to be.


Amen...

or maybe we should say R.I.P. 



Ithrynluin said:


> It also could have been much less than the wonderful, closely-knit community it is today.



All must be well, then...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Eledhwen said:


> There seem to be far fewer quarrels than there used to be.



You haven't been reading some of the more recent threads...

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen

Barliman Butterbur said:


> You haven't been reading some of the more recent threads...
> 
> Barley


Indeed I am well acquainted with the 'Bill the Pony' fallout (pause to take in puzzled expression on the faces of other readers). That's what happens when two or more passionate personalities with opposite viewpoints start a conversation. I renamed the offending thread in the hope of more positive posts coming through.

Oh, and hi, Walter!


----------



## Greenwood

Did I sense a reference to me?  

No, everything seems quiet here. I guess I will leave now.


----------



## Eledhwen

Greenwood said:


> Did I sense a reference to me?


Um, probably! You have to admit; there's a limit to how much one can discuss about an editing mistake that didn't actually happen, and it would be a shame to close a thread where everyone was having such fun disagreeing with one another. Renaming and moving it was the obvious option.

It reminds me of the days when every Peter Jackson thread was a battle between the NPWs and FADs, as they came to be known to one another. I'm glad I wasn't a mod then.


----------



## Walter

Hi Janet! Glad to see you're alive and kicking , I hope everything is well with you.

Oh and ... your website is quite impressive...


----------



## Eledhwen

You are too kind  



Beorn said:


> I remember a group of nice, interested and well read teenagers, who back then in 2001 made this forum a cozy and friendly place, I think I do remember names like Talierin, Pontifex, etc., etc.
> 
> Wasn't MikeB one of those? I wonder what happened to the lad....



Would it be too intrusive for TTF to send an email to all these, with a link to this thread just to ask them how they're getting on?


----------



## Walter

Eledhwen said:


> Would it be too intrusive for TTF to send an email to all these, with a link to this thread just to ask them how they're getting on?


Mike used to do that in the past. Why not again?


----------



## Maedhros

> Then all who listened grew silent, and his deep and rolling voice held them in amaze, for their own voices were fair as the plash of fountains. Then a saying arose among them: 'Lead him before the king.'
> Then did the throng return within the gates and the wanderers with them, and Tuor saw they were of steel and of great height and strength. Now the streets of Gondolin were paved with stone and wide, kerbed with marble, and fair houses and courts amid gardens of bright flowers mounds of mallorns, birches, and evergreen trees were set about the ways, and many towers of great slenderness and beauty builded of white marble and carved most marvellously rose to the heaven. Squares there were lit with fountains and the home of birds that sang amid the branches of their aged trees, but of all these the greatest was that place where stood the King’s house, and the tower thereof on a pillared arcade was the loftiest in the city, and above it flew the banner of Fingolfin and the fountains that played before the doors shot twenty fathoms and seven in the air and fell in a singing rain of crystal: therein did the sun glitter splendidly by day, and the moon most magically shimmered by night. The birds that dwelt there were of the whiteness of snow and their voices sweeter than a lullaby of music.
> On either side of the doors of the palace were the gilded images of two trees, one of gold and the other of silver, and they were in the likeness of the glorious Trees of Valinor that lit those places before Morgoth and Ungoliant withered them: and those trees the Gondolindrim named Glingal and Belthil.
> Then Turgon King of Gondolin robed in white with a belt of gold, tallest of living Children of the World, save Thingol and a coronet of garnets was upon his head, and at his side a white and gold sword in a ruel-bone sheath stood before his doors and spake from the head of the white stairs that led thereto.


I guess that as in real life, the beauty and magnificence of the world decays with time. Just as the beauty of the great Ñoldorian kingdoms in the _Silmarillion_ age (1st) compared to the 3rd age elven kingdoms.


----------



## Inderjit S

Nice post, Maedhros.

P.S-I really need you to return-there is a LOT of anti-Noldorin and anti-Feanorian claptrap being posted on these forums nowadays.


----------



## Ingwë

Inderjit S said:


> Nice post, Maedhros.
> 
> P.S-I really need you to return-there is a LOT of anti-Noldorin and anti-Feanorian claptrap being posted on these forums nowadays.


Hehehe... Of course there are anti-fëanorean posts here. I think that there was such post and there will be 
Anyway, there are many users who will be glad to see you here again, Maedhros


----------



## baragund

Maehdros, could this be a sign of your return? *looks hopeful*.

The place is a lot smaller than it was when you left. More opportunity for in-depth discussion within a more intimate group. Also, there is a core of new members here these days who could really benefit from your insight.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

> I guess that as in real life, the beauty and magnificence of the world decays with time. Just as the beauty of the great Ñoldorian kingdoms in the Silmarillion age (1st) compared to the 3rd age elven kingdoms.


Each Age has its own beauty in its own way. I look at your quote in a different way. You could say that the 3rd age elven kingdoms were more 'beautiful' and 'magnificent' than the 1st age elven kingdoms because the elves weren't fighting and killing one another anymore.

Real life is what you make of it: beautiful or decayed.

Hope you're back to stay . . . it would be great to have you back, Mentor!


----------



## Uminya

Inderjit S said:


> Nice post, Maedhros.
> 
> P.S-I really need you to return-there is a LOT of anti-Noldorin and anti-Feanorian claptrap being posted on these forums nowadays.



It's a good thing too. "The Dwarfs are for the Dwarfs!"

And how about that gravedigging, O Maestro Maedhros?


----------



## Maedhros

I will leave you all with something very interesting:
From _Here and There:_


> Of the wanderings of Húrin and his men there is no tale told, until they came at last late in the year to Nargothrond. It is said that he had then gathered to him other fugitives and masterless men in the wild, and came south with a following of a hundred or more. But why it was that he went to Nargothrond is uncertain, save that so his doom and the fate of the Jewels led him. Some have said that maybe he knew not that Glaurung was dead, and hoped in his heart distraught to take vengeance on this evil thing - for Morgoth would conceal the death of Glaurung, if he could, both because the loss was a grief to him and a hurt to his pride, and because (from Húrin especially) he would conceal all that was most valiant or successful of Túrin's deeds. Yet this can scarce be so, since the death of Glaurung was so bound up with the death of his children and revelation of their evil case; while the rumour of the assault of Glaurung upon Brethil went far and wide. Certainly Morgoth fenced men in Hithlum, as he was able, and little news came to them of events in other lands; but so soon as Húrin passed southward or met any wanderers in the wild he would hear tidings of the battle in the ravine of Taeglin. More likely is it that he was drawn thither to discover news of Túrin; to Doriath he would not yet come. And of old he had been an admirer of Felagund. They passed southwards down the ancient road that led to Nargothrond; and they saw far off to the eastward the lonely height of Amon Rûdh, and Húrin knew what had befallen there. At length they came to the banks of Narog, and ventured the passage of the wild river upon the fallen stones of the bridge, as Mablung of Doriath had ventured it before them; and they stood before the broken Doors of Felagund, Húrin leaning upon his staff.
> 
> Here it must be told that news of the fall of Nargothrond came to sons of Fëanor, and dismayed Maeðros, but did not all displease Celegorm and Curufin. But when the news of the dragon's fall was heard, then many wondered concerning its hoard and who was the master? Some Orc-lord, men thought. But after the departure of Glaurung Mîm the Petty-Dwarf had found his way to Nargothrond. Now Mîm had found the halls and treasure of Nargothrond unguarded; and he took possession of them, and sat there in joy fingering the gold and gems, and letting them run ever through his hands; and he bound them to himself with many spells. But none had come nigh till then to despoil him, for the terror of the drake lived longer than he, and none had ventured thither again for dread of the very spirit of Glaurung the worm.
> 
> Now therefore when those Men approached the dwarf stood before the doors of the cave that was once the abode of Orodreth, and he cried: ‘What will ye with me, O outlaws of the hills?’
> 
> But Húrin said: 'Who are you, that would hinder me from entering the house of Finrod Felagund?'
> 
> Then the Dwarf answered: 'I am Mîm; and before the proud ones came from over the Sea, Dwarves delved the halls of Nulukkhizdīn. I have but returned to take what is mine; for I am the last of my people. O Húrin, little did I think to see thee, a lord of Men, with such a rabble. Hearken now to the words of Mîm, and depart, touching not this gold no more than were it venomous fires. For has not Glaurung lain long years upon it, and the evil of the drakes of Morgoth is on it, and no good can it bring to Man or Elf, but I, only I, can ward it, Mîm the dwarf, and by many a dark spell have I bound it to myself.'
> 
> Then Húrin wavered, but his men were wroth at that, so that he bid them seize it all, and Mîm stood by and watched, and he broke forth into terrible and evil curses.
> 
> Thereat did Húrin smite him, saying: ‘We came but to take what was not thine - now for thy evil words we will take what is thine as well, even thy life. And not unknown is it to me by whom the Dragon-helm of Dor-lómin was betrayed.’
> 
> But Mîm dying said unto Húrin: ‘Now Elves and Men shall rue this deed, and because of the death of Mîm the dwarf shall death follow this gold so long as it remain on Earth, and a like fate shall every part and portion share with the whole.’ And Húrin shuddered, but his folk laughed.





> The place is a lot smaller than it was when you left. More opportunity for in-depth discussion within a more intimate group. Also, there is a core of new members here these days who could really benefit from your insight.


Muchas gracias, but I'm just a guy just like you. I don't have any special insight really, I just love the same books that you do.
Unfortunately, things for me in the workplace have been hectic for some time now and I have several months now going to a gym too. The little free time that I have I use to read and stuff.
Also, I have lost some of my passion for posting. In this very same thread, someone ripped me because I posted a poem about _The Cottage of Lost Play_.


----------



## Eledhwen

Maedhros said:


> I have lost some of my passion for posting. In this very same thread, someone ripped me because I posted a poem about _The Cottage of Lost Play_.


Non illigitamus carborundum! It's the anonymity factor. They probably shout at sales people down the phone line, and make rude gestures to drivers whose manoevers are  less than perfect!

I really enjoyed reading that Hurin/Mim quote. Thanks.


----------



## Grond

Maedhros said:


> ...Also, I have lost some of my passion for posting. In this very same thread, someone ripped me because I posted a poem about _The Cottage of Lost Play_.


I'd never rip you for your wonderful insight. I'll just rip you for being the son of the most despicable Elf ever created. 

Cheers,

grond

(HAIL OLD FRIEND!!)


----------



## Mirelena

I know this is pretty much totally out of place, but I have to get it out.  (Ah, the stupidity of schizophrenic elves.  )

*sob* I don't know half of you... *deliberately avoids using the famous Bilbo quote* And the half I do know, I know by reputation. It's great that some of the more senior members of TTF are returning! I look forward to interacting with you all! *does Mirelena happy dance*


----------



## Aulë

Yes, it appears that the Dark Ages of the forum have now passed, and the transition from movie forum back to book forum has been completed: allowing the older, more fragile members to safety come back out from the woodwork where they dwelt within those torrid times! 

All we need now are the likes of Matar, FOAT and Thol to return!


----------



## Snaga

But ever the Shadow takes a new form.... *sinister chuckle*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Aulë said:


> Yes, it appears that the Dark Ages of the forum have now passed, and the transition from movie forum back to book forum has been completed: allowing the older, more fragile members to safety come back out from the woodwork where they dwelt within those torrid times!



_The Dark Ages have *passed???*_ **muffled insane laughter** *This is TTF,* where despite the ban on religion and politics (during a time in our history where both have never been more important) we still runs still but we runs deep! Somewhere out there, _something_ black and evil is brewing at the bottom of the TTF pond, slowly, patiently waiting for the perfect moment, biding its time.

The "older more fragile members" (whoever they are) may be slowly cautiously coming back in twos and threes, but just wait a while, just wait...

Barley

PS: Correct post count is whatever is shown *PLUS 800.* For some reason, credit for 800(!!!) legitimate posts has been subtracted from my count with no explanation whatever.


----------



## Celebthôl

Aulë said:


> Yes, it appears that the Dark Ages of the forum have now passed, and the transition from movie forum back to book forum has been completed: allowing the older, more fragile members to safety come back out from the woodwork where they dwelt within those torrid times!
> 
> All we need now are the likes of Matar, FOAT and Thol to return!




*cough* You called young Aulë?  

Kinda weird that i check up on here for the first time in aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages and you just happen to have posted!  

And also:

Ahoy hoy old mates! How are you all?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I'd love to see Anamatar back on! He was (and is, I'm sure) so fun to post and argue with!


> The Dark Ages have passed??? **muffled insane laughter** This is TTF, where despite the ban on religion and politics (during a time in our history where both have never been more important) we still runs still but we runs deep! Somewhere out there, something black and evil is brewing at the bottom of the TTF pond, slowly, patiently waiting for the perfect moment, biding its time.


Why don't we just elect another Council of 9? 


> *sob* I don't know half of you... *deliberately avoids using the famous Bilbo quote* And the half I do know, I know by reputation. It's great that some of the more senior members of TTF are returning! I look forward to interacting with you all! *does Mirelena happy dance*


You could meet me . . . but I seem to have scared you away with my last PM.  I'm really not scary, I promise, no matter WHAT Galdor says!


----------



## Aulë

Perhaps you misunderstood me.
The Dark Ages have passed because everyone's favourite Aussie (me) has posted on here for the first time in along while. Mwhaha! 

Thol, everyone knows you have been lurking within the shadows of this form the whole time! 
And Snaga, as long as you are here, this forum is under some sort of threat! 


On a side note- of the famous Council of 9, how many of us remain?
Matar, FOAT, YayG and Wonks are gone.
Nenya, Elgee and myself are still around.

What of Eminem and Elbe?


----------



## Arvedui

Well, YayG was around here a short while ago.

But then he went back into the Mines of Moria again, and haven't been heard from lately. I suppose that he is quite busy at the moment.



> All we need now are the likes of Matar, FOAT and Thol to return!


And Anc & Maedhros. I really miss those guys.

Just to mention a couple more.

But it is sure a most welcome surprise to see both Aulë and Celebthôl posting again!!!!!!


----------



## Arvedui

Barliman Butterbur said:


> PS: Correct post count is whatever is shown *PLUS 800.* For some reason, credit for 800(!!!) legitimate posts has been subtracted from my count with no explanation whatever.



I just noticed that my count have dropped by some 600 posts.
I guess that a number of threads have been moved to the Archives.

Or that Elgee has done something she shouldn't have.... 

Edit: It just went up 200 all of a sudden (while I was posting this). what the... is going on?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Arvedui said:


> I just noticed that my count have dropped by some 600 posts.
> I guess that a number of threads have been moved to the Archives.
> 
> Or that Elgee has done something she shouldn't have....
> 
> Edit: It just went up 200 all of a sudden (while I was posting this). what the... is going on?



You're fortunate — mine is still 800 short.  And your question is right on the money: what the ... IS going on???  And if you're right, and material _has_ been moved to the archives, that really shouldn't change the post count — after all, we _earned_ 'em!!!!

Barley

PS: My correct post count is whatever is shown *PLUS 800.* For some reason, credit for 800(!!!) legitimate posts has been subtracted from my count with no explanation whatever.


----------



## Celebthôl

Arvedui said:


> Or that Elgee has done something she shouldn't have....



Yet another conspiracy! 

Something to do with kittys no doubt...


----------



## Grond

It's good to see that nothing has really changed. Post count is something that in no way measures contribution... just activity. As far as I know, it isn't used in any special way on this site and really shouldn't be of any concern. 

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Grond said:


> ...Post count is something that in no way measures contribution...really shouldn't be of any concern.



That's _your_ opinion. Just because it isn't important to _you_ doesn't make it _ipso facto_ unimportant. It's important to _me_ and I daresay to a _substantial_ number of others, despite what you happen to think about it. 

My post count is a rough-but-valid indication of my investment in TTF, the frequency of my participation, and the length of time I've been here. I want my 800 back. I earned them.

Barley


----------



## Celebthôl

LOL! Oh god its gonna break out again, isn't this how the argument started last time...?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Celebthôl said:


> LOL! Oh god its gonna break out again, isn't this how the argument started last time...?



I'm sure you're right!  But then I'd like to know: what _is_ the point of having a post count in the first place, anyway, just administrative bookkeeping? 

I daresay that most of those with a high post count are in some manner just a bit proud of the accomplishent (I recall Elgee's bragging about her 6,000+ posts) — feel they've _earned_ it — especially if they have been thoughtful posters and have put good effort into their posts. If someone is going to _jigger_ with it, causing people to lose credit for hundreds of _earned_ posts, it's going to create a problem — just as it has right now.

Barley


----------



## Aulë

Now, now, fellas.
Remember the old saying: "Quality over quantity"... 

Your reputation preceeds you, Barli, so I would not worry if I were you about such a small thing as a post count.


----------



## Celebthôl

Aulë said:


> Now, now, fellas.
> Remember the old saying: "Quality over quantity"...
> 
> Your reputation preceeds you, Barli, so I would not worry if I were you about such a small thing as a post count.



Shame it doesnt go for you! Haha! No reputation...thats "good" and always trying to beat my post count...when will you learn? *shakes head sadly*


----------



## Aulë

Celebthôl said:


> Shame it doesnt go for you! Haha! No reputation...thats "good" and always trying to beat my post count...when will you learn? *shakes head sadly*


I don't have to "try" to beat your post count. 
I seem to be doing that quite easily, young Neopets Laura!


----------



## Celebthôl

Aulë said:


> I don't have to "try" to beat your post count.
> I seem to be doing that quite easily, young Neopets Laura!



Hahahahahahahahahahah! sure drag up the history now. . . im a changed man!

*scurries off to remove ALL evidence of fagishness...*


----------



## Snaga

Aulë said:


> And Snaga, as long as you are here, this forum is under some sort of threat!


With you, me and Thol here, we are half way to having a Periaur debate team. That constitutes a threat to many... not to mention the principles of fairness and decency!


----------



## Grond

My post count was well over 3,000 in the past (maybe 4,000) I was #1 for a long time and was quite proud of it... but others came along and blew me out with hundreds of posts that contained a "LOL" or a "ROFL". 

That made me realize that it was the content of a person's posts that truly mattered. It is wonderful to have numerous contributive posts to the forum but post count is hardly an accurate measurement of contribution since it only measures the number of times you hit "Submit Reply". That is hardly any indicator of a person's "value" to the community.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Inderjit S

I think Grond is right-I don't think 'post counts' are a good way of valuating how a certain member benefited the community-I know of many members, Tar-Elenion, jallan, Alcuin, Turgon. JeffF and Ancalagon who may have lower post counts than some people, but often make more 'valuable' posts.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Aulë said:


> Your reputation preceeds you, Barli, so I would not worry if I were you about such a small thing as a post count.



Thanks for the kind words, m'friend, they are much appreciated! 

And Ithy sent me the (satisfactory and proper) reason for all this — she* purged all the credit from the non-Tolkien posts, and now everyone's post count reflects pure virgin Tolkien! The playing field is levelled — _Excelsior!_

Barley

*HE! - Ithrynluin 

OMIGAWD!!!  How was I supposed to know? (Hmm — now I see that it's possible for The Powers That Be to make insurgency _right into one's own private post_ — like having one's bedroom invaded by aliens — is _nothing_ sacrosanct?  )


----------



## Arvedui

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Thanks for the kind words, m'friend, they are much appreciated!
> 
> And Ithy sent me the (satisfactory and proper) reason for all this — she* purged all the credit from the non-Tolkien posts, and now everyone's post count reflects pure virgin Tolkien! The playing field is levelled — _Excelsior!_
> 
> Barley
> 
> *HE! - Ithrynluin
> 
> OMIGAWD!!!  How was I supposed to know? (Hmm — now I see that it's possible for The Powers That Be to make insurgency _right into one's own private post_ — like having one's bedroom invaded — is _nothing_ sacrosanct?  )



NO!
Absolutely brilliant, ithy. You're a bright girl....     



> young Neopets Laura!


 Aaaahhh! Yes, the infamous Laura. Good one, Aulë. Perhaps we should start a "Laura is way cool"-thread?



> With you, me and Thol here, we are half way to having a Periaur debate team. That constitutes a threat to many... not to mention the principles of fairness and decency!


 I can't say that I feel very threatened, no! "Periaur Debate Team," isn't that something like Laurel & Hardy?


----------



## Celebthôl

Arvedui said:


> Aaaahhh! Yes, the infamous Laura. Good one, Aulë. Perhaps we should start a "Laura is way cool"-thread?
> 
> I can't say that I feel very threatened, no! "Periaur Debate Team," isn't that something like Laurel & Hardy?



Hey hey hey! Thats all in the past! lol! i was hoping it was all forgotten! 

Ooooooh! Thems fightin words! Get ya team together for good old fasioned Periaur butt-whoopin!


----------



## Arvedui

I think that I will have a hard time getting "The Team" back together again.

It seems as if some of the members have gotten flat batteries in their wheelchairs and/or hearing apparatus...


----------



## Ithrynluin

It's a shame, though, it would be lotsa fun to gather teams again and have some debates. Perhaps we can open up a new thread and see who's interested in participating in debates?


----------



## Walter

*He-/She- Ithy*

Well, since it is _Ithryn_ - not _Ithron_ - they have the choice of being both!


----------



## baragund

Maedhros has peeked in recently. Maybe the Scholars can play spoiler again *Baragund's mind starts to plot and scheme...*

NO NO! Don't tempt me! I almost lost my job last time around


----------



## Ithrynluin

I didn't have the old guild teams in mind, since the guilds have been disbanded and archived quite some time ago. I had a more informal debate 'tournament' in mind, one where teams would form anew for each debate (or stick together for each, if that's what they want). However, I certainly wouldn't want to endanger your job, baragund.  

Perhaps I'll go ahead and create a new thread for this purpose.


----------



## Parrot

I have 300 posts and never contributed one dang thing, so there you go.


----------



## Eledhwen

Do not count your opinions for nothing, Parrott (I really think you should have two 't's - it's much more sophisticated).


----------



## Merry

Good day dear friends; what a nice surprise to see so many familiar faces in the same place again. I also like the way that post counts continue to consume peoples thoughts. 

I hope life is treating you all well.

Those of you who may be thinking "who is this guy?", I was one of the original British Army chaps along with Snaga, Wonko, Legoman and...eek I forgot her screen name!

Merry at your service


----------



## Eledhwen

Merry said:


> I was one of the original British Army chaps along with Snaga, Wonko, Legoman and...eek I forgot her screen name!
> 
> Merry at your service


She's probably changed her screen name anyway - many went for grander Ainur names when they got/felt more mature (see pippin_took = Aulë). And wasn't it 'Legolam' (as in Sunday dinner)?


----------



## Merry

Ah yes it was! Thanks for the reminder. We all met in Edinburgh for New Years about 4 years ago...was it really that long ago??? Wow, I have been away for a long time.

Tookish girl was also a firm favorite and Menchu.

I think I stopped coming on this forum once the movies came out and lots of new people flooded the site just to cause arguements. The spirit of the forum died in my eyes so I left.

I'm so pleased to see that normality has returned and that people are chatting about what really matters, the magic of JR Tolkien.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Merry said:


> I'm so pleased to see that normality has returned and that people are chatting about what really matters, the magic of JR Tolkien.



And we hope you join us. Welcome back!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Merry said:


> I think I stopped coming on this forum once the movies came out and lots of new people flooded the site just to cause arguements. The spirit of the forum died in my eyes so I left.
> 
> I'm so pleased to see that normality has returned and that people are chatting about what really matters, the magic of JR Tolkien.



First: Welcome back Merry of the Chubby Cheeks!  (Although I fail to see how a dancing Spiderman — albeit a graceful one — contributes to the image)

Second: "New people flooded the site just to cause arguments"???!! _Harrumph!_ That kind of provacative statement is in itself enough to start an argument! Sheesh!

Third: NORMAL? When has TTF _ever_ been "normal"?

But I'm glad you're back! 

Barley


----------



## Merry

Barliman Butterbur said:


> First: Welcome back Merry of the Chubby Cheeks!  (Although I fail to see how a dancing Spiderman — albeit a graceful one — contributes to the image)



Haha the dancing Spidey is the only image I could find that fits. I know it kind of ruins my cheerful hobbit image.


----------



## Snaga

I think its a certainty that Legolam would never stoop as low as to change her screen name. She would no doubt have too much to lose, as one of the original Humourous Bombadillians.

Nice to see you are still alive and well Merry.

Anyway, I would like to make a suggestion. Can we set up the post counter to ONLY count non-Tolkien posts, rather than the current position when these are excluded but Tolkien posts count?

The advantage of this is that it separates quality and quantity entirely. Those who want to see their post count rocket can do so by spamming *cough* I mean discussing in Stuff & Bother etc to their hearts content, without anyone having any illusions that their post count reflects any Tolkien knowledge or contribution to the primary purpose of TTF. Where as you will know a true Tolkien afficionado by the Post Count of zero, and join date set in last century.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## Eledhwen

.... and perhaps a negative count for posting in the Silmarillion/HoME sections? Then we could all be really impressed by a post count of, say, -1589


----------



## Walter

I'm all for it...


----------



## Aulë

Snaga said:


> I think its a certainty that Legolam would never stoop as low as to change her screen name. She would no doubt have too much to lose, as one of the original Humourous Bombadillians.


 
Nothing wrong with a bit of name changing! Or my name isn't Pippin_Took.....err, I mean Pippin Took....oh, actually it's Aulë...no wait, Rog....nope, definately was Aulë.


----------



## Walter

I'm gonna have my name changed to Jumpin' Jack Flash...


----------



## Ithrynluin

Walter said:


> I'm gonna have my name changed to Jumpin' Jack Flash...



Hey that is one of my favourite songs _and_ one of my favourite movies to boot! Therefore, I think you should kindly relinquish that name to me.  

Mick Jagger (song): I was raised by a toothless, bearded hag.
Whoopi Goldberg (movie): I was raised by two lesbians? Mick, Mick! Speak English!


----------



## DGoeij

Walter said:


> I'm gonna have my name changed to Jumpin' Jack Flash...



A Stone's man as well? At least I can blame my parents, what's your excuse?


----------



## Walter

Ithrynluin said:


> Hey that is one of my favourite songs _and_ one of my favourite movies to boot! Therefore, I think you should kindly relinquish that name to me.


Habeas, Ithy...but then I have to think of anotherone... 

_Honky Tonk Women_ is not an option...

_Street Fighting Man_ ... ummm dunno...

how about that line: 

_So if you meet me, have some courtesy, have some sympathy and some taste_

Just like Tolkien I've always had a thingy for _Phosphorus_ aka _Lucifer_ aka _Eärendel_... 


P.S.: Thanks for removing my email addy from that ancient post....

----



DGoeij said:


> A Stone's man as well? At least I can blame my parents, what's your excuse?


I was born in a cross fire hurricane and I howled at my ma in the driving rain.... 

...well, of course it's a gas...


----------



## DGoeij

Walter said:


> I was born in a cross fire hurricane and I howled at my ma in the driving rain....
> 
> ...well, of course it's a gas...



Pleased to meet you, hope you guess my name.


----------



## Elbereth

Aulë said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of name changing! Or my name isn't Pippin_Took.....err, I mean Pippin Took....oh, actually it's Aulë...no wait, Rog....nope, definately was Aulë.



Hey Aule...you've been that name for quite awhile now...Don't you think it is time you had a name change....You haven't given any of the new TTF members a chance to get confused.


----------



## Arvedui

Wasn't there another Aulë while you were Rog, Aulë?


----------



## Aulë

Arvedui said:


> Wasn't there another Aulë while you were Rog, Aulë?


 
Yeah! The *Removed* stole my name about a day or 2 after I changed to 'Rog'!!! 
Geez - the nerve of some people. I had to *beg* Webmaster to give me my precious name back!!


----------



## Eledhwen

Aulë said:


> Yeah! The *Removed* stole my name about a day or 2 after I changed to 'Rog'!!!
> Geez - the nerve of some people. I had to *beg* Webmaster to give me my precious name back!!


That's funny, I didn't hear about that.  I'm sure he was innocently surprised that such a prominent Tolkien name was still available and nabbed it quick. You are too harsh, Pip... Ro... err.. Aulë.


----------



## Uminya

*busts Spam dead*

So how about them good ol' days? Ah, me, I can still remember arguing about Balrog-wings and Tom Bombadil *NOT* being a Vala for the _very first time_ on TTF. When it was all so fresh, so new.

Since I'm reading LotR right now, perhaps I shall find something to make a post about. I caught an obscure reference...perhaps I shall run a search for it. Perhaps I shall then post about it, to make sure it is a fresh topic, not so much overhashed balrog-wing braised in white wine.


----------



## legoman

Merry said:


> Ah yes it was! Thanks for the reminder. We all met in Edinburgh for New Years about 4 years ago...was it really that long ago??? Wow, I have been away for a long time.



Wow... 4 years, now I feel old.

Hmmm. Now where did I put my walking stick?


----------



## Aulë

Aulë said:


> Yeah! The *Removed* stole my name about a day or 2 after I changed to 'Rog'!!!
> Geez - the nerve of some people. I had to *beg* Webmaster to give me my precious name back!!


 
Haha!
Gothmog is on the ball!

I was surprised that that particular word was allowed.


----------



## Merry

legoman said:


> Wow... 4 years, now I feel old.
> 
> Hmmm. Now where did I put my walking stick?



Is that really Martin??? How the devil are you old buddy???


----------



## legoman

Merry said:


> Is that really Martin??? How the devil are you old buddy???



I am devilishly well my good friend!
The world took some bizarre twist but I am surfing them like a llama on some conti board. Life is grand and I am the future king of said grand. Or something else just as triumphant and false.

How are you Merry? Hows Married life treatin' you?


----------



## Lantarion

I was a kid in the good old days.


----------



## Ingwë

Pontifex (Lantarion) said:


> I was a kid in the good old days.


So are many users nowadays... But they grew older while posting at THETOLKIENFORUM.com and this place helps them to develop their abilities of communication to the other people


----------



## e.Blackstar

Cheers to that, Ingwe.


----------



## Arvedui

Nice seeing you around again, Lanty! 

And I have noticed that Ol'gaffer is luring around, too. So what is going on? Are you planning on some sort of "Finnish Takeover"?


----------



## Lantarion

nnno.
but I should do some re-reading nonetheless


----------



## Talierin

Lanty had swinging incense burners back in the olden days


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Maeglin said:


> What a coincidence, I just read that poem in class the other day, one of the few times the teacher didn't put me to sleep with his monotone voice and boring material.
> Anywho, getting back on topic.....
> Wonks, Elgee, Snaga, Anamatar, and others I can't remember names of would round out the group of the "good old times."




It's true. In fact, I AM the good ol' times. You just didn't know it until now.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Élhendi said:


> We shouldn't forget Cian, Éonwë, Greenwood, Variag of Khand or Yay either...


Btw, Snaga IS Variag of Khand!

Haha!


----------



## Walter

Wonko The Sane said:


> Btw, Snaga IS Variag of Khand!
> 
> Haha!


You know, it was only some months ago - during some housecleaning of my contributions - that I realized this. Until then I thought that VoK was yet another good member who had abandoned the place...

Btw, welcome back, Wonks, I hope all is well...


----------



## Wonko The Sane

No, VoK/Snaga is still here. You can't get rid of him. 

Thanks, Walter. All is well, and I'm glad to be back.


----------



## Arvedui

Wonko The Sane said:


> Btw, Snaga IS Variag of Khand!
> 
> Haha!


I'll have to join in with Walter then  

And how wonderful to see you back again, Wonks.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Élhendi said:


> I'll have to join in with Walter then
> 
> And how wonderful to see you back again, Wonks.



Thanks, El. Must admit though your new name is a bit confusing for me!


----------



## Maedhros

In the _Book of Lost Tales_, there is a very beautiful poem called _Over Old Hills and Far Away_



> I stole to the window with stealthy tread
> Leaving my white and unpressed bed;
> And something alluring, aloof and queer,
> Like perfume of flowers from the shores of the mere
> That in Elvenhome lies, and in starlit rains
> Twinkles and flashes, came up to the panes
> Of my high lattice-window. Or was it a sound?
> I listened and marvelled with eyes on the ground.
> For there came from afar a filtered note
> Enchanting sweet, now clear, now remote,
> As clear as a star in a pool by the reeds,
> As faint as the glimmer of dew on the weeds.
> ....
> It was Tinfang Warble that was dancing there,
> Fluting and tossing his old white hair,
> Till it sparkled like frost in a winter moon;
> And the stars were about him, and blinked to his tune
> Shimmering blue like sparks in a haze,
> As always they shimmer and shake when he plays.
> 
> His slim little body went fine as a shade,
> And he slipped through the reeds like a mist in the glade;
> And he laughed like thin silver, and piped a thin note,
> As he flapped in the shadows his shadowy coat.
> O! the toes of his slippers were twisted and curled,
> But he danced like a wind out into the world.
> 
> He is gone, and the valley is empty and bare
> Where lonely I stand and lonely I stare.
> Then suddenly out in the meadows beyond,
> Then back in the reeds by the shimmering pond,
> Then afar from a copse where the mosses are thick
> A few little notes came trillaping quick.
> 
> I leapt o'er the stream and I sped from the glade,
> For Tinfang Warble it was that played;
> I must follow the hoot of his twilight flute
> Over reed, over rush, under branch, over root,
> And over dim fields, and through rustling grasses
> That murmur and nod as the old elf passes,
> Over old hills and far away
> Where the harps of the Elvenfolk softly play.


----------



## Aulë

Wonko The Sane said:


> Thanks, El. Must admit though your new name is a bit confusing for me!


 
I like to call him Ellie now! 

And when he's around Thol...Ellie and Laura! Haha!


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Aulë said:


> I like to call him Ellie now!
> 
> And when he's around Thol...Ellie and Laura! Haha!



Haha. I'd hate to see what you call people you _don't_ like!


----------



## korhall

i desperatly miss kellivara and dragonblade... those were two of the craziest ladies that i have ever met. we had pubs, weddings, funerals. gods above it was wonderful. and i wish so much that we could get the pubs going again. with duels outside, random people and things all throughout it. gods it was great. if anyone sees them please tell them kor misses them


----------



## Ingwë

> Thanks, El. Must admit though your new name is a bit confusing for me!


It confused all of us but now I think it is beautiful name  

Welcome back, Wonks


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> I like to call him Ellie now!
> 
> And when he's around Thol...Ellie and Laura! Haha!


Where is Laura BTW? 
Haven't seen him/her around for ages.


Ingwë said:


> It confused all of us


Yes, and I am quite tired of all that. Especially with all the long-lost veterans popping by again. But we shall see, my preciousssss.... we shall see


----------



## Ingwë

Élhendi said:


> Yes, and I am quite tired of all that. Especially with all the long-lost veterans popping by again. But we shall see, my preciousssss.... we shall see


You accepted the risk  
What will we see? Don't tell us that you will change your username once again


----------



## Aulë

Have any young upstarts stolen Ellie's old name? That's what happened when I changed mine to Rog for a while!


----------



## Arvedui

Oh, I remember that! How long did that take? The whole of five hours or something? I nearly laughed my behind off when I saw that.


Yngvi said:


> Don't tell us that you will change your username once again


Well, I am still once change behind Oily... Or two, depending how you reckon...


----------



## Ingwë

Arvedui, would you tell me who is *Yngvi *??? I don't know that guy  
You really did it! You are Arvedui again! Hahahahaha  
I think you must change you _custom user title_ once again.


----------



## Aulë

Arvedui said:


> Oh, I remember that! How long did that take? The whole of five hours or something? I nearly laughed my behind off when I saw that.


 
Har Har  
Here it is: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=15922


----------



## Arvedui

Ingwë said:


> Arvedui, would you tell me who is *Yngvi *??? I don't know that guy
> You really did it! You are Arvedui again! Hahahahaha
> I think you must change you _custom user title_ once again.


I suggest that you try to search around and see what you find out about Yngvi. I don't want to spoil your fun yet.
And the _CUT_ stays for the moment...


----------



## Ingwë

*Yngvi*

Now you use your good old username. Cool. You have too many posts and when I read the old threads I ofter saw 'Originally posted by Arvedui' but I didn't see him... Now everything is all right. 

*About Yngvi... Here:*
*Yngvi*, *Ingui* or *Ing* appears to have been the older name for the god Freyr, which meant "lord".
In Scandinavian mythology, *Yngvi*, alternatively *Yngve*, was the progenitor of the Yngling lineage, a legendary dynasty of Swedish kings from whom the earliest historical Norwegian kings in turn claimed to be descended, see also Freyr.
Information on Yngvi varies in different traditions as follows:
Yngvi is a name of the god Freyr, perhaps intended as Freyr's true name while Frey 'Lord' is his common title. In the _Ynglinga saga_ and in _Gesta Danorum_, Frey is euhemerized as a king of Sweden. In the _Ynglinga saga_, Yngvi-Frey reigned in succession to his father Njörd who in turn succeeded Odin. Yngvi-Frey's descendants were the Ynglings. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngvi

Very interesting, Arvedui. I would be glad to be called Yngvi. Would you tell me how to pronounce that name? Do you think that Ingwë is based on Yngvi? 
Btw, look at my signature


----------



## Arvedui

You are most welcome 
I am hopeless when it comes to explaining pronounciations, but here goes:
The "Y" should be pronounced as the German "Ü" (like in über).
the "ngv" is self-explained,
and the "i" in the end should be as "ee"

I think.... 

Oh, and BTW: check out the profile of fellow member Maedhros, especially his "Comments (Deep Thoughts)


----------



## baragund

Following up on the Yngvi conversation between Ingwe and Arvedui (I am very glad that you returned to your old user name, btw ), here is some irrelevant but, hopefully, mildly entertaining trivia:

In my neck of the woods (Washington, DC area of the U.S.) I have come across several families with the surname of "Yuingling". I can't help but think that that name is a corruption of the "Yngling" term listed below. Also, there is a Philadelphia based brewery called "Yuingling's" and, if you were to visit that city, you will find just about every tavern and restaurant features their beer. Their lager is pretty lousy (to me anyway ) but they make a really good porter.

Finally, I'm now starting to understand Maedhros' signature. I wonder why he thinks the guy is a louse...

I now return you to your regularly scheduled discussion...


----------



## Ingwë

Thank you, Arvedui  

Baragund, that is very interesting. It seems that these people have Scandinavian roots or at least their fathers are Scandinavians.


----------



## Maedhros

*Yngvi is a louse*



> _From: http://fanac.org/Fannish_Reference_Works/Fancyclopedia/Fancyclopedia_I/y.html_
> 
> *Yngvi* - (de Camp) - The only thing we are told about Yngvi is that a little fellow in the Giant's prison of _"The Roaring Trumpet"_ came to the front of his cell every hour on the hour and yelled *"Yngvi is a LOUSE!"* The mystery has fascinated fandom, and Yngvi turns up in all sorts of places. Frequently the statement that he is a louse is taken literally; sometimes Yngvi is confused with the little guy who didn't like him; and once it was said that Yngvi is a Type Fifteen fan. Elmer Perdue has been the leading defender of him or it, asserting by stickers and otherwise that "Yngvi is NOT a louse!" At the Denvention, Rothman made a motion to the effect that Yngvi is not a louse, but it was defeated. A motion was then passed stating that Rothman is a louse.


I used that refernce in honor of Harad the white.


----------



## Maedhros

*Why the Man in the Moon came down too soon*

From _Book of Lost Tales I_


> The Man in the Moon had silver shoon
> And his beard was of silver thread;
> He was girt with pale gold and inaureoled
> With gold about his head.
> Clad in silken robe in his great white globe
> He opened an ivory door
> With a crystal key, and in secrecy
> He stole o'er a shadowy floor;
> 
> Down a filigree stair of spidery hair
> He slipped in gleaming haste,
> And laughing with glee to be merry and free
> He swiftly earthward raced.
> He was tired of his pearls and diamond twirls;
> Of his pallid minaret
> Dizzy and white at its lunar height
> In a world of silver set;
> 
> And adventured this peril for ruby and beryl
> And emerald and sapphire,
> And all lustrous gems for new diadems,
> Or to blazon his pale attire.
> He was lonely too with nothing to do
> But to stare at the golden world,
> Or strain for the hum that would distantly come
> As it gaily past him whirled;



Note: It seems very possible that the 'pallid minaret' reappears in the 'little white turret' which Uolë Kúvion built on the Moon, 'where often he climbs and watches the heavens, or the world beneath'. The minaret of the Man in the Moon survives in the final version.

Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Eledhwen

*Good Grief!*

I go off for a couple of weeks for a quiet bout of influenza, and what do I find when I get back? Wonko has returned! To pick up on the lady's own words - the Good Ol' Days are back!

Now, what's everyone on about? I don't understand a word of it.


----------



## Maedhros

From _Here and There:_


> Behold, the armed guardians of the gate pressed back the thronging folk that gathered about the wanderers, and one among them spake saying: 'This is a city of watch and ward, Gondolin on Amon Gwared, where all may be free who are of true heart, but none may be free to enter unknown. Tell me then your names.'But Voronwë named himself come hither by the will of Ulmo as guide to this son of Men; and Tuor said: 'I am Tuor son of Huor son of Galdor of the House of Hador of the sons of the Men of the North who live far hence, and I fare hither by the will of Ulmo of the Outer Oceans.'
> Then all who listened grew silent, and his deep and rolling voice held them in amaze, for their own voices were fair as the plash of fountains. Then a saying arose among them: 'Lead him before the king.'
> Then did the throng return within the gates and the wanderers with them, and Tuor saw they were of steel and of great height and strength. Now the streets of Gondolin were paved with stone and wide, kerbed with marble, and fair houses and courts amid gardens of bright flowers mounds of mallorns, birches, and evergreen trees were set about the ways, and many towers of great slenderness and beauty builded of white marble and carved most marvellously rose to the heaven. Squares there were lit with fountains and the home of birds that sang amid the branches of their aged trees, but of all these the greatest was that place where stood the King’s house, and the tower thereof on a pillared arcade was the loftiest in the city, and above it flew the banner of Fingolfin and the fountains that played before the doors shot twenty fathoms and seven in the air and fell in a singing rain of crystal: therein did the sun glitter splendidly by day, and the moon most magically shimmered by night. The birds that dwelt there were of the whiteness of snow and their voices sweeter than a lullaby of music.
> On either side of the doors of the palace were the gilded images of two trees, one of gold and the other of silver, and they were in the likeness of the glorious Trees of Valinor that lit those places before Morgoth and Ungoliant withered them: and those trees the Gondolindrim named Glingal and Belthil.



And also: "Yngvi is a LOUSE!"


----------



## Halasían

*Re: Good Grief!*



Eledhwen said:


> I go off for a couple of weeks for a quiet bout of influenza, and what do I find when I get back? Wonko has returned! To pick up on the lady's own words - the Good Ol' Days are back!
> 
> Now, what's everyone on about? I don't understand a word of it.


Me either... these _are_ the good ol days!

Its good to see Wonko back here again!
Maybe the honeymoon is over and she isn't getting orc-wonko'd so much anymore?


----------



## Mormegil

With this thread nearing its 2nd birthday, some members might claim it was started in the "Good ol, times".


----------



## Uminya

Holy friggen smokes, it's Mormegil!

*clutches heart very much like a certain Redd Foxx as a certain Sanford*

Oh no, it's the big one! This is it!


----------



## Celebthôl

Arvedui said:


> Where is Laura BTW?
> Haven't seen him/her around for ages.



Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey! Hey!  

Laura's always about  and s/he pops up when u least suspect it.


----------



## Snaga

*Re: Good Grief!*



Halasían said:


> Me either... these _are_ the good ol days!
> 
> Its good to see Wonko back here again!
> Maybe the honeymoon is over and she isn't getting orc-wonko'd so much anymore?


I'm wondering what that means exactly???


----------



## Uminya

*Re: Good Grief!*



Snaga said:


> I'm wondering what that means exactly???



If it involves orcs, I don't think you want to know. I hear that they're gangrenous.


----------



## Thorin

I must say that I have been out of touch on this forum for many a long while.

Ah yes...ye young bucks who think the 'Good ole days' stretch back only 2-3 years were not there when Ents walked amongst us Eldar.

We walked the empty earth when there were no others. Lantarion, Ciryaher, Talierin, Mike B (Beorn), ReadWryt and myself. Then others awoke soon after: Grond, Walter, Greenwood, Greymantle.

But the evil one did not leave us unnoticed. To fight the Eldest he sent a fierce hoard of his minions: Harad, markrob, Foe-Hammer. 

The battles that ensued! My, how the earth shook in their might!

Sigh. The good old days were 5 years ago back in the First Age of this forum. How I miss them.



Thorin said:


> We walked the empty earth when there were no others. Lantarion, Ciryaher, Talierin, Mike B (Beorn), ReadWryt, *Ancalagon* (who once was DancesWithSharks)and myself.



I was not allowed to edit my post for some reason. I have made an important change!


----------



## Talierin

Mike B didn't join until AFTER this new TTF came about.... or maybe it was the last day of the old one. Anyways, he didn't participate in the old one


----------



## Ithrynluin

Talierin said:


> Mike B didn't join until AFTER this new TTF came about.... or maybe it was the last day of the old one. Anyways, he didn't participate in the old one



Oh Tal is just a bit resentful cause Mike snatched a little thing called "u=2" right from under her (and Cir's) nose.


----------



## Uminya

HA! Thank you, Ithy, U does in fact equal 2, and now I'm able to solve my cryptogram  Thanks a bundle!

Seriously though, um...what does u=2 signify?


----------



## Thorondor_

Second registered user?


----------



## Snaga

Walter said:


> You know, it was only some months ago - during some housecleaning of my contributions - that I realized this. Until then I thought that VoK was yet another good member who had abandoned the place...
> 
> Btw, welcome back, Wonks, I hope all is well...


 This is my split persona... VoK the good member who abandons the place vs. Snaga the bad member that won't.


----------



## Mithrandir

*sigh* all this talk of the good ol days and not one mention of the silly white wizard known only to his friends as mithers. It seems I have been forgotton in the lore!!!
It is ok, I shall just go back to my hobbit hole like I did back at the Green Dragon.

*sulks back into his hobbit hole*


----------



## Mormegil

Yeah, heart attack time. Morm's back.

After some serious PC problems and uni workloads, I now have time to return. 

Mithers, you're still a legend amongst the old RPG crowd I'm sure.


----------



## Elbereth

Mithrandir said:


> *sigh* all this talk of the good ol days and not one mention of the silly white wizard known only to his friends as mithers. It seems I have been forgotton in the lore!!!
> It is ok, I shall just go back to my hobbit hole like I did back at the Green Dragon.
> 
> *sulks back into his hobbit hole*




*MITHERS!!!!*

*jumps and tackles Mithers with a warm welcome back*


----------



## Snaga

Mormegil said:


> Yeah, heart attack time. Morm's back.
> 
> After some serious PC problems and uni workloads, I now have time to return.


Good to see you again Morm!


----------



## Mithrandir

*sniff* they love me! They really, really love me!
*hugs El back and then offers her some tea in his hobbit hole*


----------



## Beorn

I suppose I should post here since I haven't posted in who knows how long. But anyway, Josh, Thorondor_ got it right.

I have A LOT on my plate. I have only 75 posts in the past year. But, I still do visit TTF daily. I read some stuff once in a while, but it's hard to get back into the old Tolkien mood :-\. I suppose over the summer I'll have time. Who knows. It's nice to see so many old people back. I'll need to send a few e-mails.

- Mike


----------



## Halasían

*Re: Good Grief!*



Snaga said:


> I'm wondering what that means exactly???


Do I really have to spell it out for you?    _( just kidding with you two)_

So what ever happened to ReadWryt anyway?


----------



## Maeglin

I ate him. (or was it a her)


----------



## Arvedui

Beorn said:


> I suppose I should post here since I haven't posted in who knows how long. But anyway, Josh, Thorondor_ got it right.
> 
> I have A LOT on my plate. I have only 75 posts in the past year. But, I still do visit TTF daily. I read some stuff once in a while, but it's hard to get back into the old Tolkien mood :-\. I suppose over the summer I'll have time. Who knows. It's nice to see so many old people back. I'll need to send a few e-mails.
> 
> - Mike


 
Good to see you around, Mike. It seems like ages since you last posted. 
Not that it is a surprise, though, knowing what new direction your life have taken. Real-life is a pain sometimes...  

- LA


----------



## markrob

Wow, just on a whim I clicked on one of my 'old' favorites and low and behold I am mentioned by the mighty Thorin. I feel honored, and if not respected at least remembered, thank you my former adversary. Yeah, last time I was on here was at least 2+ years ago. We did have some good debates nonetheless and it sure was fun. Especially b/c we FAD's were always right!!! ; ) I hope that as time has gone by, you purists have calmed down a little and realized that even though WE all agree PJ might have been smoking something from time to time, he still did a pretty good job adapting the movie. Any rumors of a Hobbit movie in the future Thorin?

Take care my friend..........markrob


----------



## Gil-Galad

I have not been active maybe for an year or even more and I was coming around not that often.

And now,looking at this thread I can remember the good old times with some great people around. With some I still keep in touch,with others I have no connection, but the great memories of the period 2001-2004 remain.

Arvedui,my king,good to see you around (Ithy,you too  as well as everybody else from the old times!).There is so much truth in your words: real-life can be a pain. But as my favourite Dave Gahan sings that is "A Pain that I M Used to ".

I wonder what has happened with some great members from the past,such as gate7ole,eriol,grond,anc,gothmog,lhun,and many others. 

Good old memories


----------



## Ingwë

Hey, Gil-Galad, good to see you around  How are you?



> I wonder what has happened with some great members from the past,such as gate7ole,eriol,grond,anc,gothmog,lhun,and many others


I'll try to answer. 
Lhun is inactive, maybe because she's too busy. She is a member of LotR Plaza, but she told that she doesn't post there because she doesn't have enough time. Some time ago I received e-mail from her. She asked me about Tolkien fan festival in Varna. She heard about that on the radio. But I knew nothing about that fest, probably because there is no fest... She's ok 
I haven't seen gate7ole since I joined
Eriol posts here sometimes, as far as I remember 
Anc wrote in the thread 'The Economy of Middle-earth' that he will write an essay about the Dwarves but I haven't seen him since them...
Where is Gothmog... good question... I have no idea.
Grond disappeared soon after he came back. 

Ще е хубаво, ако виждат теб и Росица да пишете тук. Липсват ми българите тук.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Gothmog lost his home internet connection, and will be back as soon as he sets up a new one.

And Ingwe, isn't it nice to see others writing here as well?


----------



## Gil-Galad

Ithrynluin said:


> Gothmog lost his home internet connection, and will be back as soon as he sets up a new one.
> 
> And Ingwe, isn't it nice to see others writing here as well?



Hehe Inty,able to read Cyrillic?

Ingwe,gate7ole is a member who was active in 2001 and 2002,but then he had to join the greek army for about two years..I have not met him since then.As for Lhun I know that she is extremely busy with her business,I managed to catch her online several times...I suppose that Ithy has some information about the others


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Oh, boys, so sweet of you to have remembered your ol' antie Lhun!  

I'm alive and kickin', having lots to do - yes, but still the same huge Tolkien fan! I guess, one never gets over this "infection" ...  

*Ingwe*, unfortunately, those people said nothing more about that planned LOTR-happening in Varna. Pity! It may have passed ... it may have never happened.... I haven't heard anything about it.

And BTW, *gate* has finished his service in the Army, has got a great job, and last time I heard of him, he was chasing girls. As you understand, no much time for Tolkien.   

Huge hug to all my dear friends! *GG* - special ones for you!
I hope you are all doing just perfectly well! And so it should be! 

And don't hurry to grow up! It's so boring!!!


----------



## Arvedui

Hey, Lhun!
The trick is to NOT grow up. According to the missis, I still haven't  
And it works like a charm.

Good to see you around, both markrob, Lhun and Gil-galad.


----------



## Ingwë

Indeed, it is nice 

Do you like Palpatin, Ithy?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Yes, Arvedui, it's good to see both of the three of them. 

Yes, Palpatine is my favourite villain, surpassing even those from Tolkien's opus (!). My liking him also has quite a lot to do with the actor who portrayed him - the talented Ian McDiarmid.


----------



## Maedhros

From the _Cottage of Lost Play_


> Then Eriol said: 'Now these are tidings sad and yet good to hear, and I remember me of certain words that my father spake in my early boyhood. It had long, said he, been a tradition in our kindred that one of our father's fathers would speak of a fair house and magic gardens, of a wondrous town, and of a music full of all beauty and longing — and these things he said he had seen and heard as a child, though how and where was not told. Now all his life was he restless, as if a longing half-expressed for unknown things dwelt within him; and 'tis said that he died among rocks on a lonely coast on a night of storm – and moreover that most of his children and their children since have been of a restless mind — and methinks I know now the truth of the matter.'


----------



## Inderjit S

Great post, Maedhros. Looking back on my posts on this forum, is sure brings back lots of memories; not only that, but it shows how much I have changed as a person since I joined. Scary!


----------



## Ithrynluin

Inderjit S said:


> but it shows how much I have changed as a person since I joined. Scary!



For the better or for the worse? I guess since you describe the change as scary, it must have been for the worse.


----------



## Eledhwen

markrob said:


> Any rumors of a Hobbit movie in the future Thorin?


I'm not Thorin, but you could look here for your Hobbit news. Keep your (literary) weapons sharp, FADs!

on recent posts: I love the stories in BoLT! Maybe CT could direct his attention there now he's finished the Children of Hurin (see www.tolkienestate.com for those to whom this is news)


----------



## Greenwood

I haven't been on the Forum for nearly a year and a half (press of real world commitments), but I do think about TTF fairly frequently. I don't miss the really heated exchanges (almost always about the movies), but I do miss alot of the discussions, especially with new Tolkien readers. I also miss Grond and Aragil from my early days on TTF. Aragil and I were on opposite side of the US, but we seemed to frequently be typing the same responses independently and posting them within minutes of each other. Some sort of freaky Middle Earth telepathy I guess.

I also miss a lot of the rest of you, too numerous to name. Old Barley sent me an off forum email which has triggered my current return. I don't know how active I can be at the moment because of work (and an overseas trip next month), but I will try to look in more frequently than I have.


----------



## Ingwë

We miss you, too, Greenwood. I miss the funny duscussions with you and baragund  I am glad to see you around


----------



## Greenwood

Ingwë said:


> We miss you, too, Greenwood. I miss the funny duscussions with you and baragund  I am glad to see you around



Thank you, Ingwë. BTW, my wife and I were in Bulgaria on a tour last August. Very pretty country; we really enjoyed it and hope to go back some day.


----------



## Ingwë

Greenwood said:


> Thank you, Ingwë. BTW, my wife and I were in Bulgaria on a tour last August. Very pretty country; we really enjoyed it and hope to go back some day.


Aaaah why didn't you call me  ?
Tell me where did you go, which plaves did you visit? I goes you were in Sunny Beach or Nessebar? Or maybe Golden Sands?


----------



## Greenwood

Ingwë said:


> Tell me where did you go, which places did you visit? I guess you were in Sunny Beach or Nessebar? Or maybe Golden Sands?



We were on a birding tour of Bulgaria for about a week. We flew in to Sofia (naturally) then drove southeast to a small town named Madzharovo. From there we went to Burgas and spent a few days on the Black Sea coast, going from Burgas to Balchik and then back to Sofia for the flight home. One of the days along the Black Sea coast we were lucky enough to catch a major flight of migrating White Storks -- we estimated over 30,000 storks flying over stretching from horizon to horizon. An unforgettable site.


----------



## Ingwë

Yeah, Bulgaria is a beautiful country 
From Burgas to Balchik? You've walked along the eastern borded - Black Sea. Perhaps you visited Varna? I live near Varna - 50 km away from the city. Unfortunately, a week is not enough to visit the most beautiful places here. You need months. I'm sure it was unforgettable journey and I hope you'll come back one day. Next time when you come you must call me


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Greenwood said:


> Thank you, Ingwë. BTW, my wife and I were in Bulgaria on a tour last August. Very pretty country; we really enjoyed it and hope to go back some day.



Did you get to hear any Bulgarian folk music, especially by the women's choruses? Their whole approach to harmony is lusciously tart and gorgeous; makes you salivate and your hair stand on end!

Barley


----------



## Greenwood

Ingwë said:


> Yeah, Bulgaria is a beautiful country
> From Burgas to Balchik? You've walked along the eastern borded - Black Sea. Perhaps you visited Varna? I live near Varna - 50 km away from the city. Unfortunately, a week is not enough to visit the most beautiful places here. You need months. I'm sure it was unforgettable journey and I hope you'll come back one day. Next time when you come you must call me



I believe we passed through or very near to Varna. I will have to look at the detailed itinerary. Unfortunately, it was a very whirlwind trip.




Barliman Butterbur said:


> Did you get to hear any Bulgarian folk music, especially by the women's choruses?



I am afraid not. It really was a quick tour focused on the birdlife of Bulgaria. Nearly everybody on it was a professional ornithologist coming from a week of scientific meetings in Germany.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Greenwood said:


> Nearly everybody ... was a professional ornithologist coming from a week of scientific meetings in Germany.



Did you run into any orn stars?   

Barley


----------



## Greenwood

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Did you run into any orn stars?
> 
> Barley



No. However, at the banquet that ended the scientific conference there was some entertainment provided by some German performers -- she played the piano and he did a monolgue and some songs. In one skit he found a bird band (a numbered metal band used to mark wild birds in scientific research projects) -- in Europe bird bands are known as bird rings. You can probably see what's coming. In the skit, instead of turning in the bird band (ring) to the proper authorities, he starts admiring its beauty and is soon calling it "My precious" and yelling "It's mine!" 

You can even find LOTR at professional scientific meetings!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Greenwood said:


> No. However, at the banquet that ended the scientific conference there was some entertainment provided by some German performers -- she played the piano and he did a monolgue and some songs. In one skit he found a bird band (a numbered metal band used to mark wild birds in scientific research projects) -- in Europe bird bands are known as bird rings. You can probably see what's coming. In the skit, instead of turning in the bird band (ring) to the proper authorities, he starts admiring its beauty and is soon calling it "My precious" and yelling "It's mine!"
> 
> You can even find LOTR at professional scientific meetings!



What's even more amazing (seems to me anyway) is that this wild and motley band of scientific ornithologists knew, as a group, enough about LOTR that the performing dynamic duo knew that the skit would go over with them!

Which reminds me: have you heard about New Line's Robert Shaye banning PJ from the lot for life? PJ had the effrontery to want New Line's books examined for possible cooking, because he says they owe him more money, so he's suing them to do it. Shaye, rather than opening the books for examination pulled a monumental hissy fit. 

What's ultimately going to happen is anyone's guess, but both MGM (which has the distribution rights) and Saul Zaentz (who owns ultimate rights) want PJ to do _The Hobbit._ Problem is, the rights to _make_ the movie currently reside with New Line. So they must either give in on PJ, find another director, or let the timeline lapse, and let the rights devolve back to Zaentz, who's promised the flick to PJ.

Barley


----------



## Greenwood

Barliman Butterbur said:


> What's even more amazing (seems to me anyway) is that this wild and motley band of scientific ornithologists knew, as a group, enough about LOTR that the performing dynamic duo knew that the skit would go over with them!



And this was a truly international group with scientists from all over the world in attendance. There seemed to be pretty wide recognition in the audience when the performer started fawning over his "ring" and calling it "my precious". I doubt this would have been true before the movies. Some in the audience would have certainly recognized it, but not nearly all, as seemed the case.



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Which reminds me: have you heard about New Line's Robert Shaye banning PJ from the lot for life? PJ had the effrontery to want New Line's books examined for possible cooking, because he says they owe him more money, so he's suing them to do it. Shaye, rather than opening the books for examination pulled a monumental hissy fit.



Yes, I have heard about that. I noticed that Shaye stressed how much money New Line had paid Jackson, but never asserted that Jackson was not owed more. "Creative" bookkeeping has a long history in Hollywood and New Line's refusal to allow an outside audit does make one wonder if Jackson might not have a valid concern.


----------



## Maedhros

Can you guess this poem?

There elven-lights still gleaming lie
On grass more green than in gardens here,
On trees more tall that touch the sky
With swinging leaves of silver clear.
While world endures they will not die,
Nor fade nor fall their timeless year,
As morn unmeasured passes by
O'er mead and mount and shining mere.
When endless eve undimmed is near,
O'er harp and chant in hidden choir
A sudden voice up-soaring sheer
In the wood awakes the wandering fire.

O Shore beyond the Shadowy Sea!
O Land where still the Edhil are!
O Haven where my heart would be!
The waves still beat upon thy bar,
The white birds wheel; there flowers the Tree!
Again I glimpse them long afar
When rising west of West I see
Beyond the world the wayward Star,
Than beacons bright in Gondobar
More fair and keen, more clear and high.
O Star that shadow may not mar,
Nor ever darkness doom to die.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Maedhros said:


> Can you guess this poem?
> 
> There elven-lights still gleaming lie
> On grass more green than in gardens here,
> On trees more tall that touch the sky
> With swinging leaves of silver clear.
> While world endures they will not die,
> Nor fade nor fall their timeless year,
> As morn unmeasured passes by
> O'er mead and mount and shining mere.
> When endless eve undimmed is near,
> O'er harp and chant in hidden choir
> A sudden voice up-soaring sheer
> In the wood awakes the wandering fire.
> 
> O Shore beyond the Shadowy Sea!
> O Land where still the Edhil are!
> O Haven where my heart would be!
> The waves still beat upon thy bar,
> The white birds wheel; there flowers the Tree!
> Again I glimpse them long afar
> When rising west of West I see
> Beyond the world the wayward Star,
> Than beacons bright in Gondobar
> More fair and keen, more clear and high.
> O Star that shadow may not mar,
> Nor ever darkness doom to die.



You wrote it!

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

'Tis the Song of Aelfwine (no, not Elf wine) on seeing the uprising of Earendil.

In your face, Barley! Ha ha!

*slips on HoME book and breaks ankle*


----------



## Maedhros

Yes, that is correct. It is the final version of the Poem.

From _The Lost Road and Other Writngs: The Lost Road,The unwritten chapters _


> Ælfwine (Elf-friend) was a seaman of England of old who, being driven out to sea from the coast of Erin [ancient name of Ireland], passed into the deep waters of the West, and according to legend by some strange chance or grace found the 'straight road' of the Elvenfolk and came at last to the Isle of Eressëa in Elvenhome. Or maybe, as some say, alone in the waters, hungry and athirst, he fell into a trance and was granted a vision of that isle as it once had been, ere a West-wind arose and drove him back to Middle-earth. Of no other man is it reported that he ever beheld Eressëa the fair. Ælfwine was never again able to rest for long on land, and sailed the western seas until his death. Some say that his ship was wrecked upon the west shores of Erin and there his body lies; others say that at the end of his life he went forth alone into the deeps again and never returned.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> 'Tis the Song of Aelfwine (no, not Elf wine) on seeing the uprising of Earendil.
> 
> In your face, Barley! Ha ha!
> 
> *slips on HoME book and breaks ankle*



Hell, I'll take a faceful of elf wine anytime! And if not that, a couple of pints of 1420!  

Barley


----------

